# Alex and Casper



## aliasalie (Aug 25, 2011)

Because I am seriously procrastinating, rather than studying for exams, you guys get uber cute pictures of my babies. 

Some of these were posted on another thread, I think, so sorry if you've seen one or two before.

Alex, with his food dish (he spends at least 15 min every morning tapping against that thing; practically in love with it)









Close up-- Alex shows his inner devil. Red capsicum. Everywhere! Including at the top of his head, just where his crest starts









Casper closer to the camera, Alex in background









Alex's Santa Clause pose-- eating burghal and getting it everywhere 









CASPER!!!









And last but not least: preening, it's group sport, people!









That's all for now folks XD


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

What beauties ! I love the prenning picture the most hehe


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Is it just me or in that 3rd picture.. do they look GUILTY as heck?? lol Makes me wonder what they were up to before you snapped the shot.  Very adorable birds!


----------



## fuzzipurr (Aug 17, 2011)

They are beautiful, thanks for sharing.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

i absolutely love the preening shot! thats awesome!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Great pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Oh! There so beautiful!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww they look gorgeous


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

awwww so cute!!!


----------



## geenz (Apr 4, 2011)

Getting the urge to give them snuggles! Heheheh, so cute


----------



## lattelove (Aug 30, 2011)

Omg I absolutely love orange cheek pieds!!!! wf pied are ok but something about the orange cheeks get me  Your birds are beautiful!!


----------



## aliasalie (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks guys! =D



DyArianna said:


> Is it just me or in that 3rd picture.. do they look GUILTY as heck?? lol Makes me wonder what they were up to before you snapped the shot. Very adorable birds!


HAHAHA! YES! I'd been trying to figure out that expression forever. Though I can't recall what they had been doing when I'd spanned that picture! It's rare that Alex allows Casper to sit that close to him without going all crazy and starting some kind of 'argument'. Yes, Alex likes to argue with Casper, who just sits there goes 'What is *wrong* with you?!?!'



DallyTsuka said:


> i absolutely love the preening shot! thats awesome!


Am in love with that pic myself-- my sister calls it their Swan Lake pose cos they look like tiny little white swan ballerinas arching back, ehehehe.



geenz said:


> Getting the urge to give them snuggles! Heheheh, so cute


Thank you  Sadly neither of them are cuddlers. Casper loves his scratches and playing your hair when he can get access to it, but that's it. And Alex takes any form of touching initiated by humans as a personal insult and then spends the next hour cleaning himself :wacko:


----------

